# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  RoBoHon, robot smartphone, Sharp Corporation, Abeno-ku, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Sharp Corporation

ROBO GARAGE Co., Ltd.

Tomotaka Takahashi

Website - robohon.com

youtube.com/RoBoHoN_jp

facebook.com/robohon.jp

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sharp introduces robot phone

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> Sharp Corp. is displaying a new phone combined with a humanoid robot at CEATEC 2015 that will kick off on Oct. 7 at Makuhari Messe in the city of Chiba. The phone, which will be on sale in the first half of 2016, comes with speaking and voice recognition functions to communicate with people.


Article "Meet RoBoHon: The Robot Smartphone With A Projector And Cameras"

by Anu Passary
October 6, 2015

Article "Sharp melds a robot and a mobile phone to create the RoBoHoN"

by Kazuaki Nagata
October 6, 2015

Article "RoboHon: Sharp debuts a tiny cute robot that doubles as a smartphone"

by Mary-Ann Russon
October 6, 2015

Article "Sharp's Robohon is a cute little robot that doubles as a phone"
But is it really practical?

by Martyn Williams
October 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sharp Robohon robot smartphone!

Published on Oct 11, 2015




> Sharp shows Robohon, a Robot Smartphone! Put your LTE SIM card in this small humanoid robot and it walks and dances around and talks to you based on cloud language conversation learning, and you put it up to your face when you make a phone call. This is really happening.

----------


## Airicist

RoBoHon, iREX2015

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sharp Robohon speaks English at the Qualcomm booth at MWC 2016

Published on Mar 4, 2016




> Sharp Robohon is Sharp's vision for the future of the smartphone. A pocket-sized humanoid Robot, with built-in Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 processor, LTE Sim card slot, it has a built-in projector, microphone, speaker. The concept is to use AI conversations to bring usefulness as a notification robot. I think Sharp needs to mass manufacture it, sell it worldwide for the price of an iPhone, and load all kinds of AI apps so it can be powered by Google, Amazon, Microsoft or anyone else who is making an AI voice assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sharp's adorable robot phone is a not-so-cute $1,800"
If you want a phone that dances, talks and projects videos, it's going to cost you.

by Mat Smith
April 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sharp’s RoBoHoN robot phone gets a release date

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> Sharp Corp. announced that its robot-inspired smartphone, called RoBoHoN, will be released in Japan on May 26, 2016.


"Sharp’s new humanoid phone handles more than just calls"

by Kazuaki Nagata
April 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

RoBoHoN

Published on Apr 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ロボホン「2体のロボホンが踊りながらこんにちわ」RoBoHoN&#39;s - YouTube

Published on May 4, 2017

----------

